# Help can't keep in group



## hoytcrx (Aug 28, 2011)

I can't keep pin in the ten ring. I went back to my evo hoping that would help but no such luck. I can't keep pin still what to do please help thanks


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

First, understand that no one can keep the pin still and in the x ring 100% of the time. Some of the top pro's can stop it briefly, but it really doesn't help their scores. And they can't do it all the time.

The goal is, of course, to reduce the range of motion as much as possible. There are two areas to look for improvements. One is bow fit. This isn't tuning for good arrow flight. It's setting up the bow for the optimum DL, DW, sting angle, D-loop length, etc so that it accommodates your body structure. The second place is your form.

Frequently these go hand-in-hand. A form change may require an equipment change and visa versa.

The first place to start is with your bow's draw length. In general, when you are at full draw with good form, the nock of the arrow should be directly below your eye. Then use the methods of fine tuning DL in this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1891303&highlight=stance

An exercise that helps with steadiness is to draw, hold and let down. Hold only as long as you can keep your form together. As you progress with this, start aiming at a target. Very important, DON'T FIGHT THE FLOAT! Feel it, work with it find which muscles make it better and which make it worse. One thing to watch for is your bow shoulder. Keep it down. As we tire and or focus begins to slip, the bow shoulder is often the first form breakdown. The other is bow hand tension. Often as our form breaks down, a little tension creeps into your bow hand. As you draw and hold, keep a mental eye on these as well as other parts of your form. Let down before any part of your form breaks down.

Hope this helps.
Allen


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm going to assume that you *aren't *a drive-by trigger-timer and that your draw length is correct.
Get on a blank bale and work on muscle relaxation and controlled breathing.
After that, work on aiming at the same time.... while shooting at a ten yard target. Your pin should calm down.

The pin floating around a little bit outside the ten ring isn't cause for alarm... a sight pin is just a reference point. 
Your concentration, directed at anything other than where you want the arrow to go, is a good reason to let down. 
Never let a bad arrow go down range if it feels wrong before you even shoot.
If you're worrying about your pin, you aren't concentrating on the target.


----------



## hoytcrx (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Trying to hold your pin rock steady is gonna lead to panic.First of all do not let the pin control your shot.From what i read this is what is happenning in your sequence.Your pin is only your front anchor and pin on target is CALIBRATION NOT A REASON TO COMMIT.Good advice above bout bale and learn to let pin float and proceed with shot.KEEP UR MIND ON THE X AND DONT WORRY BOUT PIN!1000% ON THE X YOU LL BE SURPRISED WHAT HAPPENS EVEN WHEN PIN ISNT ON X.


----------

